# TRADIMENTO: il musical!



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

ciao a tutti
sulla scia del 3D Quelle belle da lasciare il segno (http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152) mi è venuta voglia di aprirne uno tematico, sulle canzoni dedicate al tradimento (magari è già stato fatto prima, in tal caso ditemi dove lo trovo).
Però nel selezionare i miei pezzi preferiti sull'argomento mi sono accorto che mettendoli in un certo ordine raccontavano quasi una storia musicale. Quindi, tra il serio e il faceto ecco a voi: TRADIMENTO, il musical! (citazione dal Ruggito del coniglio, per chi apprezza...)
La sceneggiatura è quello che è, e non bisogna fare i pignoli cercando troppa coerenza. Ad esempio nelle prime canzoni il traditore è donna e alla fine è uomo, macchissene... è solo un gioco. 
Qualcun'altro ha qualche pezzo da suggerire sul tema?
Brady


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Sheryl Crown - Home*

Il malessere che porta al tradimento. La "paura di non sentire nulla". La voglia di "veder sorgere il sole tra le braccia di uno straniero"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIK9D1-WGf4
I woke up this morning 
Now I understand 
What it means to give your life 
To just one man 
Afraid of feeling nothing 
No bees or butterflies 
My head is full of questions 
And my house is full of lies 
[chorus] 
This is home, home 
And this is home, home 
This is home 
I found your standing there 
When I was seventeen 
Now I'm thirty-two 
And I can't remember what I'd seen in you 
I made a promise 
Said it everyday 
Now I'm reading romance novels 
And I'm dreaming of yesterday 
Chorus 
I'd like to see the Riviera 
And slowdance underneath the stars 
I'd like to watch the sun come up 
In a stranger's arms 
Chorus 
I'm going crazy 
A little at a time 
And everything I wanted 
Is now driving me away 
I woke this morning 
To the sound of beating hearts 
Mine is full of questions 
And it's tearing yours apart... 
TRADUZIONE (artigianale...)
Mi sono svegliata questa mattina
Ora capisco 
cosa significa dare la tua vita 
ad un solo uomo
spaventata di non sentire nulla
ne api ne farfalle
la mia testa è piena di domande 
e la mia casa è piena di bugie
Questa è "casa"...
Ti ho trovato 
quando avevo diciassette anni
ora ne ho trentadue e
e non riesco a ricordare cosa ho visto in te
Ho fatto una promessa
L'ho ripetuta ogni giorno
Ora leggo romanzi rosa 
e sogno di ieri
Questa è "casa"...
Mi piacerebbe vedere la Riviera
e ballare lentamente sotto le stelle 
mi piacerebbe veder sorgere il sole
tra le braccia di uno sconosciuto
Questa è "casa"...
Sto impazzendo 
un po' per volta
e tutto ciò che volevo
mi sta portando lontano
Mi sono svegliata questa mattina
al suono di cuori che battono
il mio è pieno di domande 
e sta gettando via il tuo...


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Max Gazzè - Il timido ubriaco*

Il potenziale amante che si manifesta come portatore di rose e veri sentimenti in antitesi a 
"quel compagno non voluto", l'orso per intenderci, e alle "morse del matrimonio"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ch--M3scSA
sposa 
domani ti regalerò una rosa 
gelosa d'un compagno non voluto 
temuto 
stesa 
caldissima per quell'estate accesa 
fanatica per duri seni al vento 
io tento 
tanto 
quell'orso che ti alita accanto 
sudato che farebbe schifo a un piede 
non vede 
dorme 
tapino non le tocca le tue forme 
eppure è ardimentosa la sua mano 
villano 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
chino 
su un lungo e familiar bicchier di vino 
partito per un viaggio amico e arzillo 
già brillo 
certo 
perché io non gioco mai a viso aperto 
tremendo il mio rapporto con il sesso 
che fesso 
piango 
paludi di parole fatte fango 
mi muovo come anguilla nella sabbia 
che rabbia 
rido 
facendo del mio riso vile nido 
cercandomi parole dentro al cuore 
d'amore 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
pare che coppie unite solo con l'altare 
non abbian mai trovato le parole 
da sole 
forse 
domani che pianissimo le morse 
del matrimonio ti attanaglieranno 
potranno 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
potranno mai...


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Afterhours - Il mio ruolo*

L'amante diventa avventura e trasgressione, diventa "colori" e "pensiero malvagio". e per questo ha un fascino pericoloso ("stai attenta a te") ma irresistibile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_QyLl19HiU
Ti ho vista spergiurare che lo seguirai 
Nel vento e nella neve per lui morirai 
Ma il mio ruolo è il pensiero malvagio 
Che ti porta via con se 
Perchè se vuoi i colori 
Stai attenta a te 
La notte è la sorella, può nasconderti 
Quando fra le sue braccia riesci ad accenderti 
Proprio mentre un pensiero malvagio 
Ti porta dritto a me 
Perchè tu vuoi i colori 
Stai attenta a te 
Nella neve e nel gelo 
Stai attenta a te


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Nomadi - L'arte degli amanti*

Il traditore, ormai immerso nella sua relazione clandestina comincia a intravedere la sua "coda del diavolo" ma non vuole ascoltare perso nella leggerezza di un storia che non è "letta con il testo a fronte" dove "nessuno possiede nessun altro"...
(da notare, nel video che posto, l'errore non voluto sulla parola "incoronato sposo"...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD2KBqaaFRI
Se mi guardo per un attimo 
di sfuggita nel portone di un palazzo 
si rispecchia un lampo o un bagliore che non so 
se son io o è la coda del diavolo 
se mi guardo nell'attimo distratto 
in cui tento di dominare il vento quel che vedo 
non è l'anima di un santo e neanche un incoronato sposo 
se puoi non farmi altre domande 
adesso basta vaghiamo nella nebbia 
nessuno conosce nessun'altro puoi guardarmi negli occhi 
è tutto scritto qui 
dammi l'ardore di notti infedeli 
scuoti il mio sonno docile ed arreso 
fa che io ceda a sogni ardenti 
e dammi amore si ma che sia grande 
non una storia letta con il testo a fronte 
e niente schiavitù né tradimenti 
è questa la sottile arte degli amanti. 
Io non so se conosci quel che sei 
o sei quello che volevi somigliare ma temo che 
basti un po' di sole a scioglierci le ali e abbagliarci sai 
se poi guardo quell'attimo preciso in cui 
la distanza tra due punti diversissimi 
non è più lontana impercorribile 
in quell'attimo le convinzioni cambiano 
ma ti prego non farmi altre domande adesso 
vedi non so più neanche parlarne 
nessuno possiede nessun altro lo sai 
ma guardami negli occhi è tutto scritto qui 
e dammi l'ardore di notti infedeli 
scuoti il mio sonno docile ed arreso 
fa che io ceda a sogni ardenti 
e dammi amore si ma che sia grande 
non una storia letta con il testo a fronte 
e niente schiavitù né tradimenti 
è questa la sottile arte degli amanti


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Afterhours - Pelle*

...e l'amante, forse confuso dalle incertezze del traditore, si da... all'onanismo..??!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNQvPfu6Oh0
è facile sai 
averti 
se chiudo i miei begli 
occhietti spenti 
e cercherò su di me 
la tua pelle che non c'è 
poi ti entro, in fondo 
dentro, lo sai 
soltanto per capire chi sei 
forse sei un congegno che 
si spegne da se 
e puoi maledire 
la tua bocca 
se sbagliando mi chiama 
quando lui ti tocca 
cercherò su di me 
la tua pelle che non c'è 
ti entravo, in fondo 
dentro, lo sai 
soltanto per capire chi sei 
forse sei un congegno che 
si spegne da se


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Lucio Battisti - Un tuffo dove l'acqua è più blu*

Quando il traditore viene scoperto cerca di spiegare l'inspiegabile. Perchè in fondo "una ragione vera non c'è"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQVVoGvsdek
Eppur mi son scordato di te
come ho fatto 
non so. 
Una ragione vera non c'è
lei 
era bella però 
Un tuffo dove l'acqua è più blu
niente di più! 
Ah ah ah aaaah! 
Ma che disperazione
nasce da una distrazione
era un gioco! E non un fuoco! 
Ah no non piangere salame
dei capelli verde rame. 
E solo un gioco! E non un fuoco! 
Lo sai che t'amo
io ti amo veramente! 
Eppur mi son scordato di te
non le ho detto 
di no.
T ho fatto pianger tanto perché
io 
sono un bruto lo so! 
Un tuffo dove l'acqua è più blu 
niente di più!
Ah ah ah aaaah! 
Ma che disperazione
nasce da una distrazione
era un gioco! E non un fuoco! 
Ah no non piangere salame
dei capelli verde rame. 
E solo un gioco! E non un fuoco! 
Lo sai che t'amo
io ti amo veramente! 
che
disperazione nasce da
u--na distrazione
nasce da
una distrazione (3 volte)
che
disperazione nasce da..
oh-oh-oh-ooooh
un tuffo dove l'acqua è più blu
niente di più!
Ma che disperazione
nasce da una distrazione
era un gioco! E non un fuoco! 
Non piangere salame
dei capelli il verde rame. 
E solo un gioco! E non un fuoco! 
Lo sai che t'amo
io ti amo veramente!


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Moltheni - Il circuito affascinante*

Il tradito "non riesce a perdonare veramente", anche per colpa del moltiplicarsi di "ragioni di fango", e "immagina e fantastica" sull'accaduto...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHOICw7xzCs
L'aria rarefatta non produce odore 
non mi cambia più l'umore 
nel circuito affascinante 
mi rallegri l'anima 
luce intermittente 
e non riesco a perdonarti veramente 
cerco ma non riesco 
a perdonarti veramente 
mentre moltiplichi ragioni di fango 
vedo quel che vedo 
Evito, evito i tuoi movimenti 
immagino nell'amore 
che da me pretendi 
toccami e baciami fino alle viscere 
immagino fantastico che immagino 
I colori cambiano quasi per proteggere 
pomeriggi inutili 
fammi affogare nel tuo verde mare 
con certezze sterili 
e non riesco a perdonarti veramente 
io cerco ma non riesco 
a perdonarti veramente 
mentre moltiplichi 
acide lacrime 
vedo quel che vedo
Evito, evito i tuoi movimenti 
immagino nell'amore 
che da me pretendi 
toccami e baciami fino alle viscere 
immagino fantastico che immagino


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Francesco Guccini - Scirocco*

La faccenda precipita e il traditore, schiacciato tra "l'una e l'altra morale", non riesce più a mantenere "sogni e certezze" con l'amante
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kngWVcC5iY
Ricordi le strade erano piene di quel lucido scirocco 
che trasforma la realtà abusata e la rende irreale, 
sembravano alzarsi le torri in un largo gesto barocco 
e in via dei Giudei volavan velieri come in un porto canale. 
Tu dietro al vetro di un bar impersonale, 
seduto a un tavolo da poeta francese, 
con la tua solita faccia aperta ai dubbi 
e un po' di rosso routine dentro al bicchiere: 
pensai di entrare per stare assieme a bere 
e a chiaccherare di nubi... 
Ma lei arrivò affrettata danzando nella rosa 
di un abito di percalle che le fasciava i fianchi 
e cominciò a parlare ed ordinò qualcosa, 
mentre nel cielo rinnovato correvano le nubi a branchi 
e le lacrime si aggiunsero al latte di quel tè 
e le mani disegnavano sogni e certezze, 
ma io sapevo come ti sentivi schiacciato 
fra lei e quell' altra che non sapevi lasciare, 
tra i tuoi due figli e l' una e l' altra morale 
come sembravi inchiodato... 
Lei si alzò con un gesto finale, 
poi andò via senza voltarsi indietro 
mentre quel vento la riempiva 
di ricordi impossibili, 
di confusione e immagini. 
Lui restò come chi non sa proprio cosa fare 
cercando ancora chissà quale soluzione, 
ma è meglio poi un giorno solo da ricordare 
che ricadere in una nuova realtà sempre identica... 
Ora non so davvero dove lei sia finita, 
se ha partorito un figlio o come inventa le sere, 
lui abita da solo e divide la vita 
tra il lavoro, versi inutili e la routine d'un bicchiere: 
soffiasse davvero quel vento di scirocco 
e arrivasse ogni giorno per spingerci a guardare 
dietro alla faccia abusata delle cose, 
nei labirinti oscuri della case, 
dietro allo specchio segreto d'ogni viso, 
dentro di noi...


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

*Max Gazzè - L'uomo più furbo*

Alla fine il traditore (perlomeno in questa mia mini storia musicale) resta solo "perché lei uccisa dal rancore gli ha negato per sempre l'amore"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccMsWtqx5oc
l'uomo più furbo del mondo 
conquistatore instancabile e attento 
ha avuto donne di tutti i paesi 
donne che aspettano il ritorno 
l'unica donna che ha tanto amato 
gli ha voltato lo sguardo 
un incontro all'ultimo bacio 
con lei non poteva rifarlo 
negli occhi di tutte le donne del mondo 
quando le accarezza 
cerca lei 
che non vuole più l'uomo più furbo 
l'uomo più furbo del mondo 
fuma tre pacchi di sigari al giorno 
gli bruciano gli occhi dal fumo e dal pianto 
come il pianto che non scenderà mai 
per lei con cui non può più stare 
per lei con cui non può parlare 
perché lei uccisa dal rancore 
gli ha negato per sempre l'amore 
negli occhi di tutte le donne del mondo 
quando le accarezza 
cerca lei 
che non vuole più l'uomo più furbo 
l'uomo più furbo del mondo 
può avere tre o quattro donne al secondo 
quella sera torna a casa da solo 
scaccia gli sguardi come scaccia le zanzare 
e rinuncia al suo amore di sempre 
che non potrà mai scordare 
negli occhi...


----------



## ranatan (12 Maggio 2010)

AMANDOTI (versione canatata dalla Nannini)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--s4mO2bZdQ

(ogni volta che la sento mi dà l'idea che siano i sentimenti di un/a amante)


----------



## Papero (12 Maggio 2010)

Questa di Pierangelo Bertoli è una delle più belle canzoni nel panorama della musica italiana. Scritta nel 1981 mette in risalto due aspetti fondamentali che nello stesso tempo entrano in contrapposizione 
e cioè sopravvivenza e amore...
nel caso specifico c'è un uomo che sfida il mare lontano dalla propria donna e c'è una donna che non riesce ad aspettare il suo ritorno...
fino a cadere nella trappola della lusinga, fino a desiderare la morte del proprio uomo...
ma con il tempo riesce a sopraffare l'istinto e quella lusinga era soltanto un desiderio di carne...un desiderio che verrà presto cancellato dalla cosa più grande che poi è l'amore...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgsf9UySOI

Pescatore

Pierangelo Bertoli
P. Bertoli
(1981)

Getta le tue reti
buona pesca ci sarà
e canta le tue canzoni
che burrasca calmerà
pensa pensa al tuo bambino
al saluto che ti mandò
e tua moglie sveglia di buon mattino
con Dio di te parlò
con Dio di te parlò

Dimmi dimmi mio Signore
dimmi che tornerà
l'uomo mio difendi dal mare
dai pericoli che troverà
troppo giovane son io
ed il nero è un triste colore
la mia pelle bianca e profumata
ha bisogno di carezze ancora
ha bisogno di carezze ora

Pesca forza tira pescatore
pesca e non ti fermare
poco pesce nella rete
lunghi giorni in mezzo al mare
mare che non ti ha mai dato tanto
mare che fa bestemmiare
quando la sua furia diventa grande
e la sua onda è un gigante
la sua onda è un gigante

Dimmi dimmi mio Signore
dimmi se tornerà
quell'uomo che sento meno mio
ed un altro mi sorride già
scaccialo dalla mia mente
non indurmi nel peccato
un brivido sento quando mi guarda
e una rosa egli mi ha dato
una rosa lui mi ha dato

Rosa rossa pegno di amore
rosa rossa malaspina
nel silenzio della notte ora
la mia bocca gli è vicina
no per Dio non farlo tornare
dillo tu al mare
è troppo forte questa catena
io non la voglio spezzare
io non la voglio spezzare

Pesca forza tira pescatore
pesca non ti fermare
anche quando l'onda ti solleva forte
e ti toglie dal tuo pensare
e ti spazza via come foglia al vento
che vien voglia di lasciarsi andare
più leggero nel suo abbraccio forte
ma è così cattiva poi la morte
è così cattiva poi la morte

Dimmi dimmi mio Signore
dimmi che tornerà
quell'uomo che sento l'uomo mio
quell'uomo che non saprà
che non saprà di me,
di lui e delle sue promesse vane
di una rosa rossa qui tra le mie dita
di una storia nata già finita
di una storia nata già finita
Pesca forza tira pescatore
pesca non ti fermare
poco pesce nella rete
lunghi giorni in mezzo al mare
mare che non ti ha mai dato tanto
mare che fa bestemmiare
e si placa e tace senza resa
e ti aspetta per ricominciare
e ti aspetta per ricominciare



Altri interpreti: Fiorella Mannoia


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:estate 2005...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xluUsMOyoqU




Lui, lui è pazzo di lei 
e per questo che non sa più darsi pace 
Lui, lui è gioco di lei 
tanto buona ma più furba di una zingara 
Lui, lui è pazzo di lei 
pochi anni ma nel cuore tanto cinema 

Lei è sale fa male ma porta 
quella cosa in più quando c’è poco sapore 
Amore e sale di una vita che ha senso 
solo quando il godimento è buono e lento 

Lui lui lui, lui è fatto di lei 
quando finge che potrà un giorno farne a meno 
Lui, lui è pieno di lei 
Nei suoi occhi giallo grano e si perdono 

Lei è sale fa male ma porta 
quella cosa in più quando c’è poco sapore 
Amore e sale di una vita che ha senso 
solo quando il godimento è buono e lento 

Lei è sale fa male ma porta 
quella cosa in più quando c’è poco sapore 
Amore e sale di una vita….


----------



## Anna A (12 Maggio 2010)

quando per la prima volta ti senti solo nella vita.
 lonely day dei system of the down racconta come lo ho sentito io quel male lì.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUSsQ_OXzc


----------



## Anna A (12 Maggio 2010)

e poi ... 

nuotando nell'aria dei Marlene Kuntz.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWsDSpCFvyE


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

Anna...bellissime:triste:


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

...e questahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxeXuvQ7Wm


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxeXuvQ7WmE


----------



## Anna A (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...e questa
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxeXuvQ7WmE


 
ma sai una cosa?
potremo dire di aver fatto un viaggio dentro il viaggio della vita con una bella colonna sonora..
:mrgreen:


----------



## pink (13 Maggio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8DXwYjJcSg

*L'altra donna - Pooh*

È ancora tutto all'aria da ieri sera, 
è più comodo in albergo, 
paghi il conto e te ne vai; 
ma in certe cose tu ci credi ancora, 
far l'amore nel tuo letto, 
prepararmi il tuo caffè; 
è poi mi lasci andare via, quando è ora, 
perché ognuno ha la sua vita, 
e la mia non è con te. 
Sei l'altra donna, 
la libertà, 
quella che sa e non può dir niente, 
quella che all'alba rimane sola, 
e che non può mai lasciare impronte, 
con me non puoi cercare casa, 
o uscire insieme a far la spesa, 
sei l'altra donna, 
quella importante, 
quella che ha tutto e non ha niente, di me. 
Mio figlio è un'altra storia, un altro amore, 
tu non puoi partecipare, Dio lo sa se io vorrei. 
Tu in macchina con me non puoi fumare, 
mozziconi col rossetto. parlerebbero di te; 
ma in fondo tu che colpa hai del mio cuore, 
delle ore che mi manchi, dei problemi che mi dai. 
Sei l'altra donna, 
la libertà, 
quella che sa perché ritorno, 
e quanta pace tu mi sai dare, 
io dirò tutto a lei un giorno, 
faremo insieme un'altra casa, 
io e te che siamo un'altra cosa. 
Io e te che siamo la stessa cosa, 
faremo insieme la nostra casa; 
prima dell'alba c'è ancora un'ora, 
stringimi forte e sogna ancora, 
di noi.


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> sulla scia del 3D Quelle belle da lasciare il segno (http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152) mi è venuta voglia di aprirne uno tematico, sulle canzoni dedicate al tradimento (magari è già stato fatto prima, in tal caso ditemi dove lo trovo).
> Però nel selezionare i miei pezzi preferiti sull'argomento mi sono accorto che mettendoli in un certo ordine raccontavano quasi una storia musicale. Quindi, tra il serio e il faceto ecco a voi: TRADIMENTO, il musical! (citazione dal Ruggito del coniglio, per chi apprezza...)
> La sceneggiatura è quello che è, e non bisogna fare i pignoli cercando troppa coerenza. Ad esempio nelle prime canzoni il traditore è donna e alla fine è uomo, macchissene... è solo un gioco.
> ...


Una su tutte: House of cards dei Radiohead.

*CASTELLO DI CARTE*

Non voglio essere tuo amico
Voglio solo essere il tuo amante
A prescindere da come finirà
A prescindere da come inizierà Dimentica il tuo castello di carte
E io darò le mie 
Dimentica il tuo castello di carte
E io darò le mie 
 Falle cadere dal tavolo
E tienile nascoste 
Nega tutto, nega tutto

 L’infrastruttura crollerà
Come oscillazioni della tensione elettrica 
Butta le tue chiavi nel vaso
Dai il bacio della buonanotte a tuo marito
 Dimentica il tuo castello di carte
E io darò le mie
Dimentica il tuo castello di carte
E io darò le mie
  Falle cadere dal tavolo
E tienile nascoste
Nega tutto, nega tutto
Nega tutto, nega tutto
Dovrebbero fischiarti le orecchie
Dovrebbero fischiarti le orecchie


----------



## ranatan (13 Maggio 2010)

"Per Elisa", cantata dalla grande Alice
Come l'ossessione per qualcuno o qualcosa può distruggere!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv3wl1uadXI


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

*anni 80/90*

mentre andavo al lavoro pensavo a questa canzone.
Me la dedicò un collega...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4rKdwXV2-Q


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

*nel 2009*

Questa è recente...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkQ0OJ5Byls&feature=fvst


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

*provino*

e questa credo sia unica in questa versione 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rth0vcgII7I&playnext_from=TL&videos=5-F9q-ncxCc


----------



## Papero (14 Maggio 2010)

Sempre Vasco, Live - Senza parole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpFCUC7_y8E


----------



## Papero (14 Maggio 2010)

Questa è quella che mi ha fatto stare più male....

*Cara  - Lucio Dalla (1980)
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J72FCyWkKzE

Cosa ho davanti, non riesco più a parlare 
dimmi cosa ti piace, non riesco a capire, dove vorresti andare 
vuoi andare a dormire. 
Quanti capelli che hai, non si riesce a contare 
sposta la bottiglia e lasciami guardare 
se di tanti capelli, ci si può fidare. 

Conosco un posto nel mio cuore 
dove tira sempre il vento 
per i tuoi pochi anni e per i miei che sono cento 
non c'è niente da capire, basta sedersi ed ascoltare. 
Perché ho scritto una canzone per ogni pentimento 
e debbo stare attento a non cadere nel vino 
o finir dentro ai tuoi occhi, se mi vieni più vicino......... 

La notte ha il suo profumo e puoi cascarci dentro 
che non ti vede nessuno 
ma per uno come me, poveretto, che voleva prenderti per mano 
e cascare dentro un letto..... 
che pena...che nostalgia 
non guardarti negli occhi e dirti un'altra bugia 
A..Almeno non ti avessi incontrato 
io che qui sto morendo e tu che mangi il gelato. 

Tu corri dietro al vento e sembri una farfalla 
e con quanto sentimento ti blocchi e guardi la mia spalla 
se hai paura a andar lontano, puoi volarmi nella mano 
ma so già cosa pensi, tu vorresti partire 
come se andare lontano fosse uguale a morire 
e non c'e' niente di strano ma non posso venire 

Così come una farfalla ti sei alzata per scappare 
ma ricorda che a quel muro ti avrei potuta inchiodare 
se non fossi uscito fuori per provare anch'io a volare 
e la notte cominciava a gelare la mia pelle 
una notte madre che cercava di contare le sue stelle 
io li sotto ero uno sputo e ho detto "OLE'" sono perduto. 

La notte sta morendo 
ed e' cretino cercare di fermare le lacrime ridendo 
ma per uno come me l' ho gia detto 
che voleva prenderti per mano e volare sopra un tetto. 

Lontano si ferma un treno 
ma che bella mattina, il cielo e' sereno 
Buonanotte, anima mia 
adesso spengo la luce e così sia


----------



## Amarax (14 Maggio 2010)

...ed ora cosa ascolti?


----------



## Amarax (14 Maggio 2010)

*mitico...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSrj9ZGJtiI


----------



## Brady (14 Maggio 2010)

*Giorgia (Battisti) - Nessun Dolore*

Il pezzo è di battisti ma mi piace l'interpretazione di Giorgia.
Ecco quello che vorremo tutti noi traditi: nessun dolore....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTAb2gtcmlg

Tu mi sembri un po' stupito 
perché rimango qui indifferente 
come se tu non avessi parlato 
quasi come se tu non avessi detto niente 
tu sei innamorato cosa c'è cosa c'è che non va 
io dovrei perciò soffrire d'adesso 
per ragioni ovvie d'orgoglio e di sesso 
e invece niente no non sento niente no 
nessun dolore 
non c'è tensione non c'è emozione 
nessun dolore 
quand'eri indeciso combattuto 
tra l'abbracciare me o la vita 
ti ricordi i miei silenzi pesanti 
che tu credevi gelosia per inesistenti amanti 
allora già intuivo che c'era qualcosa che mi sfuggiva 
quella fragile eterea coerenza 
di bambino senza troppa pazienza 
non sento niente no adesso niente no 
nessun dolore 
non c'è tensione non c'è emozione 
nessun dolore 
non sento niente no adesso niente no 
nessun dolore 
non c'è tensione non c'è emozione 
nessun dolore 
il vetro non è rotto dal sasso 
ma dal braccio esperto di un ingenuo gradasso 
l'applauso per sentirsi importante 
senza domandarsi per quale gente 
tutte le occhiate maliziose che davi erano semi sparsi 
al vento 
qualcosa che perdevi 
e m'inaridivi e m'inaridivi e m'inaridivi 
non sento niente no adesso niente no 
nessun dolore 
non c'è tensione non c'è emozione 
nessun dolore 
non sento niente no adesso niente no 
nessun dolore 
non c'è tensione non c'è emozione 
nessun dolore


----------



## Brady (14 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Questa è quella che mi ha fatto stare più male....
> 
> *Cara - Lucio Dalla (1980)*


Porc....! Papero, mi hai preso alla sprovvista... che male....
bellissima però...


----------



## Brady (14 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando per la prima volta ti senti solo nella vita.
> lonely day dei system of the down racconta come lo ho sentito io quel male lì.





Anna A ha detto:


> e poi ...
> nuotando nell'aria dei Marlene Kuntz.


Molto belle, non le conoscevo, grazie.
Però! Anna, sei proprio una rockettara (ma dall'animo sensibile :up


----------



## Brady (15 Maggio 2010)

pink ha detto:


> *L'altra donna - Pooh*
> 
> [...]io dirò tutto a lei un giorno,
> faremo insieme un'altra casa,
> ...


Questa mi fa ....:girapalle:
No scusa Pink, la canzone è bella, hai fatto bene a postarla ed è assolutamente in tema, ma è un inno all'ipocrisia e mi altera (problema mio)....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Questa mi fa ....:girapalle:
> No scusa Pink, la canzone è bella, hai fatto bene a postarla ed è assolutamente in tema, ma è un inno all'ipocrisia e mi altera (problema mio)....


 I Pooh sono i cantori del tradimento ipocrita.


----------



## Amarax (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I Pooh *sono i cantori del tradimento ipocrita*.


 
Hanno un filone esagerato..esperienza di vita??


----------



## Brady (17 Maggio 2010)

*Pronto signora Pooh?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I Pooh sono i cantori del tradimento ipocrita.





amarax ha detto:


> Hanno un filone esagerato..esperienza di vita??


A questo punto DEVO riportare un pezzo del celebre monologo di Lella Costa proprio sui Pooh (e non l'ho trovato tutto, cercate comunque Lella Costa Pooh su google libri e c'è intero):

_Quando una come me ha un'educazione sentimentale che va da Flaubert a Mogol-Battisti, passando per Negrini-Facchinetti, da grandi è dura! Si fa fatica, si hanno delle eredità pesantissime. _

_Io, per anni ho ignorato quanto mi avesse influenzato il testo di una canzone che ho amato moltissimo, anche se è vergognosa; è una canzone dei Pooh bellissima, si chiamava Tanta voglia di lei. Ve la ricordate? Si, per chi non se la ricordasse o per chi è troppo giovane,vi rammento che la trama è la stessa di Attrazione fatale...solo senza lo spargimento di sangue... Però identica. C'è questo lui, protagonista della situazione, sposato, però un po' farfallone, che ha un'avventura con una lei...minorenne e straniera, suppongo, visto che le dice " Tu non dici una parola, sei più piccola che mai"... E presumibilmente anche molto indigente, se non addirittura extra-comunitaria come si dice oggi, visto che la battuta successiva è : " E in silenzio morderai le lenzuola." E su, comprale un panino ! Invece no, questa è un astuzia degli autori per farci capire, senza dirlo, dove si trovano i nostri protagonisti: sono a letto. lei divora la federa, quindi sono a letto. Quello che non è chiaro, invece, è se avvenga o meno il fattaccio, l'irreparabile; tant'è che lui a un certo punto la butta là "Forse un uomo non sarò"- e se non lo sa lui, figurarsi noi! - E poi, di punto in bianco, in modo assolutamente immotivato e inspiegabile, attacca con questa menata vergognosa: " Mi dispiace devo andare, il mio posto è là, il mio amore si potrebbe svegliare" - sai le volte che a me da ragazzina veniva voglia di prendere il telefono:" Pronto signora Pooh? Guardi che non è mica vero che suo marito è in tournée !" " Chi la scalderà?" _

_Lella Costa - Un passaggio di "Malsottile mezzo gaudio" da La daga nel loden - Feltrinelli 1992_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





E questa? :singleeye:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTPHoxhi5jE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

Però poi ...rientra...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSX5ZrqrD_U&feature=related


----------



## Papero (17 Maggio 2010)

E Povia? Lui potrà pur stare sui coglioni ma questa canzone rappresenta proprio quello che ho provato in quel periodo...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCpbqacfDRc&feature=related​
*Povia* *I Bambini Fanno 'Ooh'...La Storia Continua (2006)* *Spettinata*​ 

Spettinata sai che per averti 
farei le carte false 
_quelle che alla fine ci rimetti_, 
ma non è importante... 
tu sei qualcosa che vola di più 
come l'onda che arriva più sù 
sei l'amore proibito lo sò, 
ma non è importante.. 
e vorrei dirti che parlo di te 
con la pioggia,con l'aria e con me 
spettinata io e te non si può, 
ma non è importante... 
che ne sò 
che cosa cerco e 
se voglio propio te 
probabilmente no, 
ma non è importante... 
che ne sò 
se un giorno ti odierò 
sicuramente spettinata io 
ti amerò per sempre... 

spettinata quando fai l'amore 
il tuo sorriso piange 
è tutta colpa dell'amore, 
ma non è importante... 
perchè tu 
sai le cose che voglio di più, 
se mi guardi capisci perchè 
sei l'amore proibito lo sò, 
ma non è importante... 
ora devi fuggire da me 
e ogni tanto fuggire con me 
spettinata io e te non si può, 
ma non è importante... 
che ne sò 
che cosa cerchi e 
se stai pensando a me, probabilmente no, 
ma non è impotante... 
che ne sò 
forse un giorno mi odierai 
sicuramente spettinata io 
ti amerò per sempre... 
ti amerò per sempre... 
(spettinata)​


----------



## pink (17 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Questa mi fa ....:girapalle:
> No scusa Pink, la canzone è bella, hai fatto bene a postarla ed è assolutamente in tema, ma è un inno all'ipocrisia e mi altera (problema mio)....


 
Infatti e' stata postata perche' in tema con il post, non ti devi scusare 

aggiungo pure questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mDipDK0mPY

*Dalla pelle al cuore*


Il sesso fa partire 
l'amore fa tornar da te 
e dalla pelle al cuore 
che adesso sto davanti a te 

So che mi perdonerai 

mi devi perdonare 
so che tu ce la farai 

e dalla pelle al cuore 
che devo ritornare 
senza più parole 
senza farti male 

e dalla pelle al cuore 
e tu lo capirai 
solo da uno sguardo 
tu lo scoprirai 

Non cerco comprensione 
e lacrime che tu non hai 
è stata un'emozione 
che mi ha rubato l'anima 

Dolcissimo mio amore 
e non mi ha fatto vivere 
si apre il tuo portone 
e adesso sei davanti a me 

e dalla pelle al cuore 
che devo ritornare 
senza più parole 
senza farti male 

e dalla pelle al cuore 
e tu lo capirai 
solo da uno sguardo 
tu lo scoprirai 

mi perdonerai 
mi perdonerai 
mi devi perdonare sai 
mi perdonerai 

e dalla pelle al cuore 
che devo ritornare 
senza più dolore 
senza farti male 

e dalla pelle al cuore 
e tu lo capirai 
solo da uno sguardo 
tu lo scoprirai 

mi perdonerai 
mi perdonerai 
mi devi perdonare sai 
mi perdonerai 

Mi perdonerai


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

"Se mi lasci non vale"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpX_0jkGomg

Da vero paraculo la frase:

"E così, su due piedi, io sarei liquidato 
ma vittima sai d’un bilancio sbagliato 
se un uomo tradisce, tradisce a metà 
per cinque minuti e non eri più qua"

:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> "Se mi lasci non vale"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpX_0jkGomg
> 
> ...


 
dai..diocaro non me la ricordavo..
questa batte tutte le altre puttanate scritte sul tradimento...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (17 Maggio 2010)

Qui è lei che lo scarica...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdlLdKS3AX4


----------



## ranatan (18 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dai..diocaro non me la ricordavo..
> questa batte tutte le altre puttanate scritte sul tradimento...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Grandiosa veramente!
Un professionista delle minchiate :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2010)

volami nel cuore

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=929c329fed56a3eb112a5fdab60112e7




_Non è possibile 
io non ci sto, 
è troppo stupido 
quello che fai. 
Ti prego non andare via 
per un paio di occhi chiari, 
forse ora lei magari... 
sì, ma poi ti butta via, 
via dalle mie mani. 
C\'è un deserto senza fine 
tornami nel cuore 
che si straccia il mondo intorno a me 
ruggine di vento 
prigioniero dentro la mia mente 
volami nel cuore 
non puoi andartene via, via, via, via, via, via. 
Non andare via 
ma se proprio devi andare 
sai come si dice 
\"va e sii felice\". 
Non dovrei ma ti ringrazio 
per il bene che mi hai dato 
tornami nel cuore 
che si straccia il mondo intorno a me 
ruggine di vento 
prigioniero dentro la mia mente. 
Volami nel cuore 
non puoi andartene via, via, via, via, via, via. 
Ti prego volami nel cuore, 
volami nel cuore. 
Ti prego volami nel cuore._


----------



## Papero (18 Maggio 2010)

Raf secondo me ha sicuramente subito un tradimento ed è iscritto a tradimento.net. Quasi tutte le sue canzoni parlano di amore infranto eccetera ma questa batte tutte.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oHnx-O5nO8

Inevitabile  Follia

È inevitabile oramai 
come uno sbaglio di corsia 
questo groviglio fra di noi 
questa tua bocca sulla mia 
e le tue mani su di me 
sulle mie mani su di te 
molto probabile che sia 
inevitabile follia. 
Fammi entrare nel tuo labirinto 
voglio perdermi dentro di te 
siamo due calamite viventi 
tutto il resto del mondo non c’è. 
E questo amore ci darà 
un’incredibile energia 
un varco dove la realtà 
sconfina nella fantasia. 
E quante notti dormirei 
sulla tua dolce prateria 
perché ti voglio e tu mi vuoi 
inevitabile follia. 
Esisto solo io 
esisti solo tu 
e questo nostro amore 
il resto non c’è più. 
So che resteremo chiusi qua 
perché l’amore è prigionia 
ma inevitabile verrà 
anche la voglia di andar via. 
Quando a letto saremo distanti 
come amanti di mille anni fa 
raccogliendo rimorsi e indumenti 
e frammenti di felicità. 
Ma invece dell’eternità 
di questa splendida follia 
l’amore si consumerà 
in una lenta eutanasia. 
Esisto solo io 
esisti solo tu 
ma quanto soffriremo 
per non amarci più. 
Ma è inevitabile oramai 
questo groviglio fra di noi 
questa tua bocca sulla mia... 
è inevitabile follia


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> volami nel cuore
> 
> http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=929c329fed56a3eb112a5fdab60112e7
> 
> ...


magnifica.. e come la canta lei, poi...
:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Papero (18 Maggio 2010)

*Questa è strepitosa*. Battisti e Mina sono di una spanna superiori a tutti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fMi-lp4iB0

*Lucio Battisti* >  *Umanamente Uomo: Il Sogno (1972)* >  *Innocenti Evasioni*

Che sensazione di leggera follia 
sta colorando l'anima mia 
immaginando preparo il cuscino 
qualcuno 
è già nell'aria qualcuno 
sorriso ingenuo e profumo 
Il giradischi le luci rosse e poi 
champagne ghiacciato e l'avventura può iniziare ormai 
accendo il fuoco e mi siedo vicino 
qualcuno 
stasera arriva qualcuno 
sorrido intanto che fumo 
Ma come mai tu qui stasera 
ti sbagli sai non potrei 
non aspettavo ti giuro nessuno 
Strana atmosfera 
ma cosa dici mia cara 
non sono prove no no no 
un po' di fuoco per scaldarmi un po' 
e poca luce per sognarti no! 
Siediti qui accanto anima mia 
ed abbandona la tua gelosia se puoi 
combinazione ho un po' di champagne 
se vuoi amore 
come sei bella amore 
sorridi e lasciati andare 
Chi può bussare a quest'ora di sera? 
sarà uno scherzo un amico e chi lo sa 
no non alzarti chiunque sia si stancherà 
amore 
come sei bella amore 
ho ancora un brivido in cuore


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2010)

*L'incubo...*

...di ogni traditore!! :mexican:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M963ldT5-RE

La camera ha poca luce 
e poi e' molto piu' stretta 
di come da giu' immaginavo 
ho pensato molto a lei qua dentro 
l'immaginavo sempre sola 
chissa' con che diritto poi 
Mettiti a sedere 
Cosa vuoi da bere? 
Quello che hai purche' sia forte. 
Torno tra un momento! 
Cerco un argomento 
Recitare la mia parte. 
gia' perche' c'e' sempre una 
parte da recitare 
si farebbe molto prima 
se lei tornasse vestita soltanto del bicchiere 
poi torna ed e' cosi' bella bella bella bella bella bella 
nell'accappatoio 
ed e' proprio quella quella quella quella quella quella 
che io immaginavo 
e la camera ora e' un flacone d'odore di lei 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
ba-ba fammi giocare 
ba-ba-ba-ba regalami un po' di calore 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
ba-ba la' fuori e' dura 
ba-ba-ba-ba posso stare qui? 
Dai diamoci una scossa 
Prendiamoci una scossa 
la camera prende fiato pure lei 
attraverso questi odiosi facciotti immortalati in troppi poster 
la bambolina e' piu' vecchia di me 
ma saranno i poster, le spalle, e la voce 
che potrei essere suo zio 
dai non te ne andare. 
Vuoi un po' dormire? 
Vorrei tanto che restassi un po'. 
Si' che si puo' fare ma dovrei chiamare, 
dimmi dove hai il telefono 
E ancora le sue mani mani mani 
E ancora le sue labbra labbra labbra 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
ba-ba vuoi giocare? 
ba-ba-ba beh io sono qua un po' di calore 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
ba-ba-ba barracuda 
ba-ba ma dolcissima: 
viviamo un po'assieme 
moriamo un po' assieme 
lei ha un brutto tic adesso 
Dice cose strane 
E mi guarda come non vorrei 
Adesso devo proprio andare 
Ti chiamo prima o poi 
Lo so che se voglio posso restare 
Ma non insistere dai! 
Dai aprimi la porta porta porta porta porta 
Mi vuoi aprir la porta porta porta porta porta 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
giu'-giu' quella pistola 
ba-ba va bene resto qua cosa devo fare? 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
ba-ba vuoi che parliamo 
ba-ba non mi legare dai 
E' solo un gioco nuovo? 
Dimmi che e' un gioco nuovo 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
giu'-giu' quella pistola 
ba-ba va bene resto qua cosa devo fare? 
ba-ba-ba bambolina 
ba-ba-ba barracuda 
ba-ba-ba ma dolcissima 
viviamo un po'assieme 
moriamo un po' assieme


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Raf secondo me ha sicuramente subito un tradimento ed è iscritto a tradimento.net. Quasi tutte le sue canzoni parlano di amore infranto eccetera ma questa batte tutte.


A me piacerebbe anche se cantasse l'elenco del telefono, non so perché.
Ha un matrimonio felice da molti anni e figli con una ballerina del bagaglino.
Quella che appare all'inizio è la moglie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fecER2QKCuc


----------



## Papero (19 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe anche se cantasse l'elenco del telefono, non so perché.
> Ha un matrimonio felice da molti anni e figli con una ballerina del bagaglino.
> Quella che appare all'inizio è la moglie.


Anche a me RAF piace tantissimo. Questa è un'altra canzone di quelle che fa pensare...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2jhSXMXesE&feature=channel

http://www.angolotesti.it/ *Raf* >  *Metamorfosi (2008)* >  *Non E' Mai Un Errore*
*
*Ti guardo per l' ultima volta mentre vado via 
Ti ascolto respirare non scatto la fotografia 
Non porterò nessuna traccia dentro me 
niente che dovrò rimuovere. 
Se hai giocato è uguale anche se adesso fa male 
Se hai amato era amore, non è mai un errore 
Era bello sentirti e tenerti vicino 
Anche solo per lo spazio di un mattino. 
Ti guardo per l' ultima volta mentre vai via 
Ti vedo camminare, è come per magia 
non sarai pensieri, non sarai realtà 
Sai che bello, sai che felicità.. 
Se hai sbagliato è uguale anche se adesso fa male 
Se hai amato era amore e non è mai un errore 
Era bello guardarti e tenerti per mano 
O anche solo immaginarti da lontano 
E se hai mentito è uguale ora lasciami andare 
Ma se hai amato era amore e non è mai un errore 
Era bello sentirti, rimanerti vicino 
Anche solo per lo spazio di un mattino 
Entrerò nei tuoi pensieri di una notte che non dormi 
e sentirai freddo dentro 
Entrerò dentro ad un sogno, quando è già mattino 
e per quel giorno tu mi porterai con te 
Se hai giocato è uguale anche se ancora fa male 
Ma se hai amato era amore e non è mai un errore 
Era bello sentirti e tenerti vicino 
Anche solo nella luce del mattino 
E se hai mentito è uguale ma ora lasciami andare 
Se hai amato l' amore non sarà mai l' errore 
E' stato bello seguirti, rimanerti vicino 
anche solo per lo spazio di un mattino.


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe anche se cantasse l'elenco del telefono, non so perché.
> Ha un matrimonio felice da molti anni e figli con una ballerina del bagaglino.
> Quella che appare all'inizio è la moglie.


Si, la ricordo e ricordo la loro storia.
Pensavo non fossero più sposati...non so perchè ma da una delle sue ultime canzoni avevo percepito un grande dolore...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srw943Uck8E


----------



## pink (19 Maggio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZPe2-ZQRwc

Molto bella anche questa ... 

*INFINITO *


L’ironia del destino vuole che io sia ancora qui a pensare a te 
nella mia mente flash ripetuti, attimi vissuti con te. 
E’ passato tanto tempo ma tutto é talmente nitido, 
cosÏ chiaro e limpido che sembra ieri... 
Ieri, avrei voluto leggere i tuoi pensieri 
scrutarne ogni piccolo particolare ed evitare di sbagliare, 
diventare ogni volta l’uomo ideale, 
ma quel giorno che mai mi scorderò 
mi hai detto: “non so più se ti amo o no ... domani partirò 
sarà più facile dimenticare... dimenticare... 

... e adesso che farai?” Risposi: “io...non so” 
quel tuo sguardo poi lo interpretai come un addio, 
senza chiedere perché, da te mi allontanai 
ma ignoravo che in fondo non sarebbe mai finita. 

Teso, ero a pezzi ma un sorriso in superficie 
nascondeva i segni d’ogni cicatrice 
nessun dettaglio che nel rivederti potesse svelare 
quanto c’ero stato male, 
quattro anni scivolati in fretta e tu 
mi piaci come sempre... forse anche di più, 
mi hai detto: “so che é un controsenso ma 
l’amore non é razionalità...non lo si può capire...” 
ed ore a parlare, poi abbiam fatto l’amore... 
ed é stato come morire... prima di partire. 
Potrò mai dimenticare... dimenticare... 

L’infinito sai cos’é? ... L’irraggiungibile fine o meta 
Che… rincorrerai per tutta la tua vita, 
“ma adesso che farai?... adesso io ... non so... “ infiniti noi 
so solo che non potrà mai finire 
mai ovunque tu sarai, ovunque io sarò 
non smetteremo mai 
se questo é amore ... é amore infinito


----------



## Anna A (19 Maggio 2010)

*italian style*

883 

Tutti mi dicevano vedrai 
è successo a tutti però poi 
ti alzi un giorno e non ci pensi più 
la scorderai, ti scorderai di lei. 

Solo che non va proprio così 
ore spese a guardare gli ultimi 
attimi in cui tu eri qui con me 
dove ho sbagliato e perché 
ma poi mi son risposto che non ho 

nessun rimpianto nessun rimorso 
soltanto certe volte capita che appena 
prima di dormire mi sembra di sentire 
il tuo ricordo che mi bussa 
e mi fa male un po' 

Come dicon tutti il tempo è 
l'unica cura possibile 
solo l'orgoglio ci mette un po' 
un po' di più per ritirarsi su 

però mi ha aiutato a chiedermi 
s'era giusto essere trattato così 
da una persona che diceva di 
amarmi e proteggermi 
prima di abbandonarmi qui non ho 


nessun rimpianto nessun rimorso 
soltanto certe volte capita che appena 
prima di dormire mi sembra di sentire 
il tuo ricordo che mi bussa 
ma io non aprirò.



inno alla rinascita!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na3P9DVPI2E


----------



## Papero (19 Maggio 2010)

Mitico Gianni Morandi, *In ginocchio da te*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu0ZCfsGD_Y



Io voglio per me le tue carezze 
si, io t'amo più della mia vita ! 
Ritornerò in ginocchio da te, 
l'altra non è 
non è niente per me, 
ora lo so 
ho sbagliato con te 
ritornerò in ginocchio da te 

e bacerò le tue mani amor 
negli occhi tuoi 
che hanno pianto per me 
io cercherò 
il perdono da te 
e bacerò le tue mani amor. 

Io voglio per me le tue carezze 
si, io t'amo più della mia vita. 

Io voglio per me le tue carezze 
si, io t'amo più della mia vita


----------



## pink (19 Maggio 2010)

Arrivano le scuse e il pentimento .... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S76d...E7E62F1B&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=27


*Non son degno di te* 

non son degno di te non ti merito piu'
ma al mondo no non esiste nessuno
che non ha sbagliato una volta
e va bene cosi' me ne vado da te
ma quando la sera tu resterai sola
ricorda qualcuno che amava te
sui monti di pietra
puo' nascere un fiore
in me questa sera 
e' nato l'amore per te
e va bene cosi' me ne vado da te
ma al mondo no non esiste nessuno
che non ha sbagliato una volta amor
sui monti di pietra
puo' nascere un fiore
in me questa sera 
e' nato l'amore per te
non son degno di te non ti merito piu'
ma quando la sera tu resterai sola
ricorda qualcuno che amava te
amore amor amor


----------



## Brady (19 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> 883
> 
> [...]
> inno alla rinascita!!!


Magari vado OT del mio stesso T però degli 883 mi piace molto questa per la semplicità con cui sintetizza l'intera vita sentimentale, inammoramento, crisi e rinascita...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM_qWUDvKwA

(M.Pezzali) 

C'è un tempo per i baci sperati, desiderati 
tra i banchi della prima B 
occhiali grandi, sempre gli stessi, un po' troppo spessi 
per piacere ad una così 
nell'ora di lettere 
guardandola riflettere 
sulle domande tranello della prof 
non cascarci, amore, no! 
C'è un tempo per i primi sospiri tesi insicuri, 
finchè l'imbarazzo va via, 
col sincronismo dei movimenti, coi gesti lenti 
conosciuti solo in teoria, 
come nelle favole, 
fin sopra alle nuvole, 
convinti che quell'istante durerà 
da lì all'eternità... 
Lo strano percorso 
di ognuno di noi 
che neanche un grande libro un grande film 
potrebbero descrivere mai 
per quanto è complicato 
e imprevedibile 
per quanto in un secondo tutto può cambiare 
niente resta com'è. 
C'è un tempo per il silenzio/assenso, solido e denso, 
di chi argomenti ormai non ne ha più 
frasi già dette, già riascoltate in 1000 puntate 
di una soap-opera alla TV 
sarà l'abitudine 
sarà che sembra inutile 
cercare tanto e alla fine è tutto qui 
per tutti è tutto qui... 
Lo strano percorso 
di ognuno di noi 
che neanche un grande libro un grande film 
potrebbero descrivere mai 
per quanto è complicato 
e imprevedibile 
per quanto in un secondo tutto può cambiare 
niente resta com'è. 
C'è un tempo per qualcosa sul viso, come un sorriso 
che non c'era ieri e oggi c'è 
sembrava ormai lontano e distante, perso per sempre, 
invece è ritornato con te, 
con te che fai battere 
il cuore che fai vivere 
il tempo per tutto il tempo che verrà 
nel tempo che verrà... 
Lo strano percorso 
di ognuno di noi 
che neanche un grande libro un grande film 
potrebbero descrivere mai 
per quanto è complicato 
e imprevedibile 
per quanto in un secondo tutto può cambiare 
niente resta com'è


----------



## Brady (19 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Magari vado OT del mio stesso T però degli 883 mi piace molto questa per la semplicità con cui sintetizza l'intera vita sentimentale, inammoramento, crisi e rinascita...


però il video è imbarazzante... (l'ho visto ora per la prima volta)
e non centra un piffero col testo:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

non so se l'avete gia segnalata 

ma questa, più ancora che UNA canzone sul tradimento, è stata la MIA canzone del tradimento: è "baciami adesso" 

Io ti ho fatto tutto col mio amore 
tu col tuo mi hai fatto disperare 
ma lo senti canto e quante volte solitudine è cantare? 
Sento la mia voce e non la tua 
all'orecchio e sulla bocca mia 
come dicevi quando avevi il cuore in gola innamorato?..eh?... 
E baciami adesso... 
e dimmelo spesso 
se l'amore è perplesso 
ma perchè? 
perchè? 
E baciami adesso 
l'amore è sospeso 
ma tu baciami adesso 
e poi vedraì 
Vedrai 
come in pieno giorno in pieno viso 
come in piena notte che dormivo 
come a tradimento se di spalle sulla schiena ti sentivo 
come dal rancore e dall'addio 
e dal pianto e del perdono mio 
che non serve a niente se talmente imperdonabile è l'amore 
E baciami adesso... 
e dimmelo spesso 
se l'amore è perplesso 
ma perchè? 
perchè? 
E baciami adesso 
l'amore è sospeso 
ma tu baciami adesso 
e poi vedraì 
Vedrai adesso 
e se non mi senti, se non ci sei 
o non lo fai adesso 
per sempre con me sarà mai 
Tu baciami adesso e poi vedrai vedrai... 
adesso 
adesso


----------



## Amarax (23 Maggio 2010)

*a proposito di raf*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4rKdwXV2-Q


la conoscete???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

Certo... :bacio:


----------



## Amarax (24 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo... :bacio:


udite, udite...questa me la dedicò  un mio collega nel lontanissimo 1990


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> udite, udite...questa me la dedicò un mio collega nel lontanissimo 1990


 Allora porta sfortuna.. :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (24 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora porta sfortuna.. :rotfl::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:almeno a lui...


----------



## Brady (8 Giugno 2010)

*ultimamente non ascolto altro...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JquzYr-5bE4

NATURE  BOY 

Ero appena un ragazzo quando stavo seduto 
a guardare i notiziari in TV 
vedevo le solite macellazioni 
vedevo le atrocità di routine 
mio padre mi diceva, non distogliere lo sguardo, 
devi essere forte, devi essere coraggioso,adesso 
mi diceva che alla fine è la bellezza 
quella destinata a salvare il mondo, ora. 

E lei si muove fra i passeri 
e lei fluttua fra la brezza 
lei si muove in mezzo ai fiori 
lei smuove qualcosa dentro di me, nel profondo. 

Stavo camminando intorno allo spettacolo dei fiori come un lebbroso 
scendendo in preda a una certa isteria nervosa 
quando ti ho vista in piedi, occhi verdi, capelli neri, 
contro il rosa e il porpora del glicine 
tu hai detto, ehi, ragazzo della natura, mi stai guardando 
con in testa qualche intenzione disonesta? 
Le mie ginocchia si sono fatte molli, non potevo parlare,facevo pensieri 
che per il mio interesse era meglio non menzionassi neppure. 

E lei si muove fra i fiori 
e fluttua in mezzo al fumo 
si muove fra le ombre 
viene verso di me rivolgendomi appena una piccola occhiata. 

Mi hai condotto nel tuo spazio 
e mi hai messo addosso una muta da palombaro 
poi hai giocato a fare la patriota, hai innalzato la bandiera 
e io mi sono messo dritto a fare il pieno saluto. 
Più tardi abbiamo fumato una pipa che mi ha ammutolito 
e mi ha impedito di parlare 
mentre tu ti avvicinavi con un movimento lento 
citando Saffo nell'originale greco. 

Lei si muove fra le ombre 
fluttua nella brezza 
si muove fra le candele 
e noi  ci siamo mossi attraverso i giorni e gli anni. 

Gli anni sono passati, stavamo passeggiando in riva al mare 
mezzi deliranti 
tu mi hai sorriso e hai detto,caro 
penso che questa cosa si stia facendo piuttosto seria 
hai indicato qualcosa e hai detto 
hai mai visto qualcosa di così bello? 
E' stato allora che sono caduto giù 
è stato allora che tu mi hai risollevato ancora. 

Lei si muove fra i passeri 
e cammina in mezzo al mare 
si muove fra i fiori 
e muove qualcosa dentro di me, nel profondo 
si muove fra i passeri 
e fluttua nella brezza 
si muove fra i fiori 
si muove per farsi vicina a me.


----------

